
Ask HN: How would you invest your next 12 months? - lux17
I decided to invest one year from now to learn to hack. Where would you invest your time: building mobile apps or websites? Or something completely different from programming?<p>Thanks for your time.
======
PaulHoule
I think the dominant theme is that people are waking up to "mobile apps suck".

For instance, everybody wants to publish video content because it is painful
to read on a phone.

Chatbots are big because you can roll out new features without going through
that awful approval process.

------
sharemywin
Me personally I would spend the time on AI and python.

